# Rating the LPGA Rookies - Part 2



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here is a look at this year's rookies and what the chances are of them retaining their LPGA playing cards. 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Rating the Rookies 2013 - "Part 2"


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I didn't realize Brook Pancake had such a bad year. I felt like I saw her on tv fairly frequently, usually an indicator someone is on a leaderboard.


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for your updates Tony! Your so awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

edricwage said:


> Thanks for your updates Tony! Your so awesome! :thumbsup:


Glad you enjoyed them.


----------

